# Question For Those of Who Fish BNP



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I grew up fishing biscayne bay. While it is sad to see some of the grass flats have the prop scars, the fishery is in pretty decent shape. For them to proposes no fish zone is ludicris. 

Though I moved from dade county a few years ago, I still regularly visit. My cousins and family still fish it with regular success. 

Cutting off biscayne bay makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Will this make it a true "NO Motor Zone," or a "Poll and Troll" zone? 

If it is a move to make it a NMZ then that will close it off and make it accessible only to kayakers (don't get me started on kayakers). I will not support that. 

IF it is for the making of select PNT zones and marked channels that boaters can run in, I'm more supportive.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

